# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Cytex Pharmaceuticals Not fake but worthless

## Money Boss Hustla

Here is their test prop. Don't confuse this with the real Cytex Pharmaceuticals out of Halifax. This label has a Halifax address and everything but it is an underground company in western Canada. 

Supposedly it is good gear...better than Quest.

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

.....

----------


## gundam675

yep, thats what i used for my 8 week cutting cycle. lost 21 lbs of fat !

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

What was your cycle like?

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

The Cytex sucked. Did 200mg ED of the prop...nothing!!

Friend did deca ...nothing.

Selective dosing. IMHO people should stay away.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Thanks for the heads up MBH.

----------

